# Piano Composition



## troyemcm

This is one of the pieces that I've written. I've posted my music on other sites where classical music isn't the main focus. I'd love to hear feedback from people who listen to classical style music regularly.

http://troyemcm.com/polsodifettoso.mp3

Troy


----------



## phoenixshade

You've been spammed, but I may not have seen this post otherwise...

_EDIT: Our moderators have promptly killed the spam, as usual._

I'll start by saying that I generally like it, because although I have critical comments, I don't mean to convey the message that it's unenjoyable.

Parts of it, especially the first section, remind me a bit of a Chopin Étude... I think it's Op.10 No.1 I'm thinking about here. But it sounds like the melody gets lost in the muddiness of the bass. Perhaps it would sound better with less (or no?) pedal and more legato, or at least with heavier accenting of the right hand.

There are a few spots that I can't put my finger on the exact problem, but the harmony sounds a bit off, and not in a way that seems to progress towards resolution. The first incident is right at about 0:41, and it seems to occur every time that particular chord progression repeats.

The second part, starting around 1:49, seems more well developed generally. I think the music invites a bit more expansiveness and expression in this section, maybe with more use of open chords or something.

Of course, I'm strictly an amateur, not a musicologist and definitely not a composer. As I said, I do like the piece; I just think it could be developed further.

Sorry for such a late response. I'm surprised that you got no other comments at all...


----------



## Weston

phoenixshade said:


> Parts of it, especially the first section, remind me a bit of a Chopin Étude... I think it's Op.10 No.1 I'm thinking about here. But it sounds like the melody gets lost in the muddiness of the bass. Perhaps it would sound better with less (or no?) pedal and more legato, or at least with heavier accenting of the right hand.


I like the unpredictable chord sequences in this section, but I too would have liked a few less notes in the lower register. However, I have the same small complaint about Brahms. Anyway I find this section mysterious and quite enjoyable



phoenixshade said:


> There are a few spots that I can't put my finger on the exact problem, but the harmony sounds a bit off, and not in a way that seems to progress towards resolution. The first incident is right at about 0:41, and it seems to occur every time that particular chord progression repeats.


I just found this to be a bit of "jazz" harmony, since it happens more than once, I assume it is intentional. Wasn't it Thelonius Monk who said, "If you make a mistake, do it again?" Maybe we are sensing jazz or complex harmonies are out of context for the rest of the piece. Still I'm not sure I dislike it. I'll give it another listen. This may just be part of the piece's overall unpredictability.



phoenixshade said:


> The second part, starting around 1:49, seems more well developed generally. I think the music invites a bit more expansiveness and expression in this section, maybe with more use of open chords or something.


I didn't find the second half quite as interesting as the first because there are fewer unusual chord sequences and voice leading. Still there are unpredictable sudden shifts. I really enjoy the contrary motion right near the end.



phoenixshade said:


> Sorry for such a late response. I'm surprised that you got no other comments at all...


I'm surprised too. Thanks for resurrecting this lost thread. There are often interesting things going on in these links to new compositions. I think this piece may go in my mp3 folder for further listening if the composer doesn't mind. Of course if it's posted on the web it's pretty much released on a creative commons license.

I did a brief search and found the composer's web site which I hope to be exploring (after a good night's sleep).


----------



## SenorTearduct

Very Chopin.. Very, very Jazz!
Its a beautiful piece, but I somehow see this in a Piano Concerto.. I don't mind the lower register however if applied into a concerto I thing you should use high strings to counter it... and you could split up the harmonic sequences into subjects for a sonata form.. I noticed extreme feasibility in that aspect of the work.. overall very nice job..


----------



## jcsd

Personally I'm with Weston this one, I like the major seventh chords! We're in the twenty first century after all we shouldn't be stuck in the idea that music must rigidly follow common practice. Rather the ideas of common practice should be seen as tools that can be used or discarded as needed

Utimatley the proof of the pudding is in the eating and to me the eating is good, I found the way that it moved from jazzy sounds to romatic-y sounds interesting and more importnatly enjoyable and that's what made it for me. It's the kind of stuff I aspire to write.


5/5


----------



## chillowack

Thank you, SenorTearduct, for resurrecting this thread--what a beautiful piece! Very Chopin, sweeping and romantic. There's a great deal of emotion in this piece, turbulence and passion. I love the flowing style.

I don't know if this poster ever comes to this forum anymore, but I would be interested to know whether he played this live, or used composition software. If the former, then considering its complexity it's played with remarkable mastery; and I am surprised that such a gifted player/composer has but 6 posts to his credit since 2008. 

I hope troyemcm comes back and shares more of his creations with us: I for one would welcome further contributions from him.


----------

